# gpsd und GARMIN oregon 300

## mattes

Hallo,

versuche vergeblich gpsd mit meinem Garmin Orgeon 300 zu betrieben. 

Scheint auch soweit zu funktionieren (der Verbindungsaufbau) aber es kommen wohl vom GPS keine Daten:

```
gpsd /dev/ttyUSB0 -N -D 9

gpsd: launching (Version 2.39)             

gpsd: listening on port 2947               

gpsd: successfully connected to the DBUS system bus

gpsd: running with effective group ID 0            

gpsd: running with effective user ID 0             

gpsd: opening GPS data source at '/dev/ttyUSB0'    

gpsd: speed 9600, 8N1                              

gpsd: => GPS: 2450415348512c5249442a32380d0a       

gpsd: Navcom: command dump: 0299661c0800040200001203

gpsd: => GPS: 0299661c0800040200001203              

gpsd: Navcom: sent command 0x1c (Test Support Block)

gpsd: Navcom: command 0x1c mode = 02, length = 0    

gpsd: Navcom: command dump: 029966200e000001ae02000071000000f203

gpsd: => GPS: 029966200e000001ae02000071000000f203              

gpsd: Navcom: sent command 0x20 (Data Request) - data block id = ae at rate 00

gpsd: Navcom: command dump: 029966200e00000186020a0071000000d003              

gpsd: => GPS: 029966200e00000186020a0071000000d003                            

gpsd: Navcom: sent command 0x20 (Data Request) - data block id = 86 at rate 0a

gpsd: writing superstar2 control type 3f len 14:013fc008554750532d3030300402  

gpsd: => GPS: 013fc008554750532d3030300402                                    

gpsd: writing superstar2 control type 2d len 6:012dd2000000                   

gpsd: => GPS: 012dd2000000                                                    

gpsd: Set garmin_gps driver mode = 0                                          

gpsd: PrintUSBPacket()                                                        

gpsd: Private, Set Mode: 1                                                    

gpsd: => GPS: 4b6e1001020000000400000001000000                                

gpsd: SendPacket(), wrote 16 bytes                                            

gpsd: probe found Garmin USB binary driver...                                 

gpsd: gpsd_activate(1): opened GPS (5)                                        

gpsd: Get Garmin Product Data                                                 

gpsd: SendPacket(), writing 6 bytes: 10fe00021003                             

gpsd: PrintSERPacket(, 0xfe, 00, )                                            

gpsd: Appl, Product Data req                                                  

gpsd: PrintSERPacket(, 0xfe, 00, ) = 00                                       

gpsd: => GPS: 10fe00021003                                                    

gpsd: SendPacket(), wrote 6 bytes                                             

gpsd: Set Garmin to send reports every 1 second                               

gpsd: SendPacket(), writing 8 bytes: 100a023100c31003                         

gpsd: PrintSERPacket(, 0xa, 0x2, )                                            

gpsd: Appl, Command Data: Start Xmit PVT data                                 

gpsd: PrintSERPacket(, 0xa, 0x2, ) = 00                                       

gpsd: => GPS: 100a023100c31003                                                

gpsd: SendPacket(), wrote 8 bytes                                             

gpsd: select waits                                                            

gpsd: polling 5                                                               

gpsd: Read 16 chars to buffer offset 0 (total 16): 100602fe00fa10031006020a00ee1003

gpsd: 00000000: character '.' [10], new state: DLE_LEADER                          

gpsd: 00000001: character '.' [06], new state: GROUND_STATE                        

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 15 chars = 0602fe00fa10031006020a00ee1003        

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte                                    

gpsd: 00000002: character '.' [06], new state: GROUND_STATE                        

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 14 chars = 02fe00fa10031006020a00ee1003          

gpsd: 00000003: character '.' [02], new state: NAVCOM_LEADER_1                     

gpsd: 00000004: character '.' [fe], new state: GROUND_STATE                        

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 13 chars = fe00fa10031006020a00ee1003            

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte                                    

gpsd: 00000005: character '.' [fe], new state: GROUND_STATE                        

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 12 chars = 00fa10031006020a00ee1003              

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte                                    

gpsd: 00000006: character '.' [00], new state: GROUND_STATE                        

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 11 chars = fa10031006020a00ee1003                

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte                                    

gpsd: 00000007: character '.' [fa], new state: GROUND_STATE                        

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 10 chars = 10031006020a00ee1003                  

gpsd: 00000008: character '.' [10], new state: DLE_LEADER                          

gpsd: 00000009: character '.' [03], new state: GROUND_STATE                        

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 9 chars = 031006020a00ee1003                     

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte                                    

gpsd: 00000010: character '.' [03], new state: GROUND_STATE                        

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 8 chars = 1006020a00ee1003

gpsd: 00000011: character '.' [10], new state: DLE_LEADER

gpsd: 00000012: character '.' [06], new state: GROUND_STATE

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 7 chars = 06020a00ee1003

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte

gpsd: 00000013: character '.' [06], new state: GROUND_STATE

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 6 chars = 020a00ee1003

gpsd: 00000014: character '.' [02], new state: NAVCOM_LEADER_1

gpsd: 00000015: character '.' [0a], new state: GROUND_STATE

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 5 chars = 0a00ee1003

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte

gpsd: 00000016: character '.' [0a], new state: GROUND_STATE

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 4 chars = 00ee1003

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte

gpsd: 00000017: character '.' [00], new state: GROUND_STATE

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 3 chars = ee1003

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte

gpsd: 00000018: character '.' [ee], new state: GROUND_STATE

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 2 chars = 1003

gpsd: 00000019: character '.' [10], new state: DLE_LEADER

gpsd: 00000020: character '.' [03], new state: GROUND_STATE

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 1 chars = 03

gpsd: ISGPS word tag not correct, skipping byte

gpsd: 00000021: character '.' [03], new state: GROUND_STATE

gpsd: Character discarded, buffer 0 chars =

gpsd: GPS sent 16 new characters

gpsd: New data on /dev/ttyUSB0, not yet a packet

gpsd: select waits

gpsd: select waits

gpsd: select waits

gpsd: select waits

^C

gpsd: Received terminating signal 2. Exiting...

gpsd: garmin_close()

gpsd: closing GPS=/dev/ttyUSB0 (5)

```

habe schon verschiedene Einstellungen am GPS probiert, aber nur mit "Garmin Spanner" komme ich überhaupt so weit.

Kennt sich von euch Jemand damit aus? 

EDIT:

verwendetes gpsd:

[I] sci-geosciences/gpsd

      Installed versions:  2.39(16:43:31 22.12.2009)(X dbus usb garmin -minimal -ntp -ocean -tntc)

Garmin FW:3.22 Beta, GPS-FW: 3.70 

Viele grüße

Mattes

----------

